# Unseen pictures of Rolling Stones and Beatles unveiled in Swinging Sixties show



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2014)

It is the picture that The Rolling Stones never wanted the world to see – an image which might forever have damaged their credentials as the bad boys of rock and roll.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...eatles-unveiled-in-Swinging-Sixties-show.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2014)




----------

